# MF 30b 3 pt hydraulics problem



## foster4 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is a MF 30b Industrial w/ loader and box scraper/scarifier on the back, no pto, that I acquired in the present condition. When I bought it, the 3 point lifted enough to get it on the truck, which it will not do now; it was about 20 degrees cooler then. 

When I start it up and engage the draft or position control, it will lift a little once or twice, but not to full height, and then won't respond at all; if I rest it, I can repeat, but the response is becoming less over time. 

Oil level was good and clear. I drained it to the bolt hole, opened the right side cover, and didn't see any leakage or hear any hissing or other noise. I changed the o-rings on the standpipe. Service manual says to open right side cover to ck for leaks in cylinder, stand pipe, control valve and valve chambers, but doesn't say how. 

I've learned some from reading other posts, but still need help. I'd like to check/learn as much as I can about the problem before pulling the lift cover, and try every possible solution short of pulling the cover. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

